# Has anyone done Avatar themed events?



## thedoctorisin (Mar 6, 2008)

We have an Avatar/Planet Pandora themed cocktail party  and are working on thematic passed hors d';ouerves.

Our ideas seem to be wavering between too themey and too boring,  and we need a kick in the pants.

so,  has anyone done Avatar themed menus successfully?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd go natural, loads of earthy greenness.....not done one but sci-fi 'environmentally' sound makes sense.

Summer veg fresh springrolls....or cool handrolls

Some funky shrooms.....enoki or black trumpets or even french horns.

hibiscus used as decorations.

I'm thinking your decorations and discriptions are going to pull or push it into Avatar. Lots of props


----------



## thedoctorisin (Mar 6, 2008)

ooh.   Love the black trumpet idea.

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The servers need blue make up and ponytails.


----------



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

blue foot mushies , exotic friut (starfruit, chyrmoia,fijora,jackfriut)

you could use tuile's and modeling chocolate to make tree show pieces


----------

